# Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen



## Matthias_R (22. Dezember 2016)

Hier im Forum ist ja, wie mir scheint, ziemlich vielgastronomische Kompenetz versammelt (u.A. der Betreiber...)
Ich hatte mich am vergangenen Weihnachtsfest mit diesem Rezept ausprobiert:
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/170411073897924/Hirschbraten-in-Rotwein-Kirschsauce.html,
hatte aber den Eindruck, dass das Fleisch etwas trocken geworden ist. Meine Frage:
Kann man Hirsch auch mit niedriger Temperatur garen? Oder war er vielleicht einfach zu kurz im Ofen? (Es war etwas mehr Fleisch, als angegeben und es war etwas kürzer im Ofen als angegeben - aber die Kerntemperatur war schon bei über 80 Grad)
Für Hinweise bin ich dankbar 
(Heute nachmittag kommt die Keule in Buttermilch...)


----------



## banzinator (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Ich gare mein wild immer mit Niedrigtemperatur. Maximal 100 grad in der Röhre. Dauert halt dementsprechende etwas länger. 
80 Grad Kerntemperatur bei Hirsch ist dazu noch toter als tot. Der darf ruhig leicht rosa sein. Irgendwas zwischen 60 und 70 Grad Kerntemperatur.


----------



## grubenreiner (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Die Frage ist: machst du jetzt Keule, oder Filet? Weil davon hängt der Rest schon ab.


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Ich habe auch immer scharf angebraten, abgelöscht und dann lieber geschlossenen Deckel um die 90 Grad schmoren lassen. Kann dann schon mal 2 Stunden oder länger brauchen. Die Kerntemperatur sollte aber schon etwas über 70 Grad liegen. Hirsch ist ja ansich ziemlich mageres Fleisch, dadurch recht schnell trocken. Kannst ihn auch mit Speck umwickeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

oioiooioioioioi...................

Hirsch hat relativ wenig Eigengeschmack z. B. gegenüber Reh oder Hase. 

Einlegen ist daher geschmacklich absolut kontraproduktiv (und wer das zum zartmachen braucht, sollte aus sonem alten Tier Gulasch machen und das näxte Mal nach nem jüngeren Tier gucken ;-)).

Bei Bratstücken:
Salz, Pfeffer, von allen Seiten scharf und gründlich anbraten.

In der Kachel/Pfanne dann Zwiebeln anbraten mit etwas Puderzucker dran, wenn die anfangen gut braun zu werden, Karotten und Sellerie dazu (optische Mengen: Halb so viel Gemüse wie Fleisch, Gemüse aufgeteilt in 3 Teile Zwiebel und je 1 Teil Karotten und Sellerie) geben und braten, bis die Zwiebeln dunkelbraun, aber NICHT schwarz sind, dann zerstossene Wacholder, Lorbeer, Nelken kurz mitbraten im Fett, ebenso Tomatenmark, und mit Rotwein (billigster!!, 2 Liter-Buddel-Pennerglück) ablöschen. Einkochen lassen und nochmal gut mit Wein ablöschen, auffüllen mit Wildfond oder etwas Wasser, das mit Gemüsebrühepulver aufgepeppt wurde.

Im Ofen bei knappen 110 Grad langsam schmoren lassen bei geöffnetem Deckel, evtl. mit Wasser nachfüllen bei verdunsten.

Kann je nach Stück durchaus 3 - 4 Stunden dauern..

Fleisch rausnehmen, wenn weich (Fleischgabeltest), Soße passieren durch ein Sieb, dann aufkochen, abschmecken mit Salz, Pfeffer, wers mag kann sie dann so lassen, nur noch abbinden mit etwas Stärke zur gewünschten Sämigkeit.

Ich selber gebe gerne etwas Creme fraiche dazu, einen Spritzer Himbeeressig ((darf NICHT sauer sein, nur leicht angesäuert), was ich dann mit Preisselbeeren oder Johannisbeergelee ausgleiche.

Genauso kann man aus Wildknochen Soße ziehen.

Die man dann z. B. nutzen kann, um einen Hirschrücken bzw. besser Steaks aus dem Hirschrücken zu braten.

Rücken in mindestens 2, besser 3-Daumen dicke Scheiben schneiden (schräg, größere Stücke), ungewürzt bei ca. 70 Grad in den Ofen legen (kann fast "stundenlang liegen, passiert kaum was bei der Temperatur, braucht aber auch fast ne Stunde (je nach Dicke, um da auf  Kerntemperatur zu kommen.

Dann die Steaks rausnehmen, trocken tupfen, salzen und pfeffern und in einer Pfanne mit Butter bei mittlerer Hitze nur von beiden Seiten so anbraten, dass man eine nette "Butterkruste" hat und direkt servieren (Soße siehe oben).

So geht das ;-)))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Hier im Forum ist ja, wie mir scheint, ziemlich vielgastronomische Kompenetz versammelt (u.A. der Betreiber...)
> Ich hatte mich am vergangenen Weihnachtsfest mit diesem Rezept ausprobiert:
> http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/170411073897924/Hirschbraten-in-Rotwein-Kirschsauce.html,
> hatte aber den Eindruck, dass das Fleisch etwas trocken geworden ist. Meine Frage:
> ...



Grundsätzlich: Natürlich kann man Hirsch bei niedriger Temperatur garen, sehr gut sogar.
Allerdings tötest du den Hirsch bei einer Kerntemperatur von über 70 Grad ein zweites Mal.

Ideal wäre es, mit einem Fleischtermometer zu arbeiten, bei erreichen von 60Grad+ nimmst du ihn raus. Wenn du deinen Hirsch rosa möchtest, dann wäre eine Verzehrkerntemperatur von iwas zwischen 64-max72 Grad ideal.

Es stelltsich allerdings die Frage, welches Fleisch du genau zubereiten möchtest und wie alt das Stück war. 
Keule, Rücken, worüber reden wir hier?

Was versprichst du dir von der Buttermilch?

Cheers


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Ja Thomas. So in etwa. Jungen Hirsch muss man nicht einlegen. Das stammt eher noch aus alten Zeiten als es mit der Kühlung noch nicht so gut klappte und der Hirsch schnell roch....oder bei alten Biestern.
Das mit dem Gemüse mache ich auch so. Creme fraiche lasse ich weg.


----------



## Matthias_R (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: machst du jetzt Keule, oder Filet? Weil davon hängt der Rest schon ab.



Keule.

Zunächst mal vielen Dank.
Also, Kerntemperatur bei 60-70 Grad?
Oder darf ich Thoma Beitrag so verstehen, dass das Fleisch eher länger als zu kurz drin bleibt?
Die Buttermilch war der Hinweis der Fleischerei (der Fleischer ist selbst Jäger, und es handelt sich, nach seiner Auskunft, NICHT um Gehegewild, sondern gejagtes Wild


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Ein Hirsch ist in Bratstücken immer etwas trockener (nicht trocken), da Fett fehlt im Fleischgewebe.
Speck/spicken ist auch aus Geschmacksgründen abzuraten.

Bei niedrigen Temperaturen länger garen hält mehr Saft im Fleisch.
Keule/Bratstücke sollte schon durch sein (je älter das Tier, desto länger schmoren), damit es zart wird, Kerntemepratur 80 - 85 plus.... 

Man kann auch Keule auseinandernehmen und z. B. aus der Oberschale Steaks schneiden, da sind wir aber im fortgeschrittenen Bereich.

Buttermilch ist der Tipp der Könners oder Jägers, der seinen Käuffern nix zutraut, für die Amateure, weil durch die Milchsäure das Fleisch zarter werden soll - die sollen ja wider kaufen ;-)).

Du wirst mit dem Vorgeschlagenen sicher zu recht kommen, aber das sicher zwei - bis dreimal machen müssen, bis Du das mit Gardauer/Temperatur richtig raus hast (Gradeinteilungen vieler Herde sind ungefähr so stimmig und wertvoll wie Durchmesserangaben bei geflochtener Schnur)


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Und lass Dir Zeit, selbst der älteste Hirsch wird butterzart bei 80 Grad im Backofen, dauert dann zwar zwischen 4 und 6 Stunden, bei einer ganzen Keule u. U. auch länger, bis die Kerntempertur so bei 65 Grad liegt aber es ist anschließend ein Genuss. Auch das Gemüse für die Soße zerfällt fast und lässt sich mühelos passieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Und lass Dir Zeit, selbst der älteste Hirsch wird butterzart bei 80 Grad im Backofen, dauert dann zwar zwischen 4 und 6 Stunden, bei einer ganzen Keule u. U. auch länger, bis die Kerntempertur so bei 65 Grad liegt aber es ist anschließend ein Genuss. Auch das Gemüse für die Soße zerfällt fast und lässt sich mühelos passieren.


Nicht falsch, würd ich aber Anfängern nicht empfehlen zum einen.

Zum zweiten:
Etwas mehr Temperatur macht bessere Soße (Schwabe - Schbädsle und so, värschdaäähsch? ;-)) und Kerntemperatur 80 sorgt nicht für Stirnrunzeln bei den Mädels, dies oft nicht rosa wollen..

Soße aus den Knochen kochen, Fleisch so machen wie Du geschrieben, wäre der Optimalfall, aber für Anfänger wir gesagt, nicht meine Empfehlung, schon gar nicht wenn der Versuch zum Fest stattfinden soll.

Dass muss er dann vorher 2 - 3 mal gemacht haben, um das für ein Fest zu riskieren..


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Soße aus den Knochen kochen



Also du meinst Fond? Den würde ich auch nicht selber machen. Ich kannte mal einen Jäger (Gott hab ihn seelig) der hatte ein eigenes Gehege mit etwa 150 Tieren. Wenn ich immer gehört (und gesehen habe) wie er den Fond aus Knochen macht.....das war gefühlt arbeit von Tagen! Also lieber fertig kaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Also du meinst Fond? Den würde ich auch nicht selber machen. Ich kannte mal einen Jäger (Gott hab ihn seelig) der hatte ein eigenes Gehege mit etwa 150 Tieren. Wenn ich immer gehört (und gesehen habe) wie er den Fond aus Knochen macht.....das war gefühlt arbeit von Tagen! Also lieber fertig kaufen.


So mein ich das - das IST Arbeit.

ABER:
LOHNT SICH!!!!!


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Das Gemüse ist ja schon angebraten, Deine Methode, also perfekt für die Soße. Optimalerweise ist der Wildfond selbstgemacht, kann man prima einfrieren. Einzig drauf achten, kein Salz an den Fond machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> . Einzig drauf achten, kein Salz an den Fond machen.


DANKE!!!!!
STIMMT GENAU!!

((für mich ist manches so selbstverständlich, dass ich auch mal vergesse, darauf hinzuweisen)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keule/Bratstücke sollte schon durch sein (je älter das Tier, desto länger schmoren), damit es zart wird, Kerntemepratur 80 - 85 plus....
> 
> Nein,
> der wird nicht zarter wenn du die Idealtemperatur überschreitest, 80+ ist definitiv zu viel!
> ...



@TE

Wir wissen immer noch nicht, welches Teil vom Hirsch du veredeln möchtest und wie alt das Stück war.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

kann man irgendwie am Fleisch feststellen, ob das ein alter lahmer oder ein junger Hirsch war
 ( also bevor am sich am Braten versucht)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Meine Temperaturempfehlungen beruht auf Erfahrungen aus Rückmeldungen bei Kochkursen und der Erfahrung was Du bezahlen musst, um ein vernünftiges Kerntemperaturthermometer zu kriegen bzw. der Zuverlässigkeit von Temperaturangaben beim Ofen...

Jemand ders öfter gemacht hat, weiss wie sich sein Ofen verhält und eh schon Fond/Soße hat:
Kein Problem bei 70 Grad (gut) plus


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



thomas9904 schrieb:


> so mein ich das - das ist arbeit.
> 
> Aber:
> Lohnt sich!!!!!


absolut!!!!


----------



## Jetblack (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Ich hab noch ein Elchfilet (gekaufte Beute aus Schwedenurlaub) das jetzt auf den Tisch soll.

Geh ich falsch in der Annahme, dass ich mich da zart an das oben Ausgeführte anlehnen kann ?

oder lieber "sous vide" und dann kurz auf den Holzkohlegrill ??

Gruß Nick


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Geht beides.
Aber aufm Grill kriagsch koi Sooß...


----------



## Matthias_R (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> E...
> 
> Man kann auch Keule auseinandernehmen...
> ...



Das hatte ich sowieso vor, ich kann und will ja die Keule nicht im Ganzen braten. Ein Teil wird Braten, der andere Teil Gulasch.
Hirschsteaks? Habe ich bislang noch nicht gegessen, und wüßte nicht, wie man sie zubereitet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Aus der Keule (Oberschale) aber nur bei jungen Tieren Steaks schneiden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rücken in mindestens 2, besser 3-Daumen dicke Scheiben schneiden (schräg, größere Stücke), ungewürzt bei ca. 70 Grad in den Ofen legen (kann fast "stundenlang liegen, passiert kaum was bei der Temperatur, braucht aber auch fast ne Stunde (je nach Dicke, um da auf  Kerntemperatur zu kommen.
> 
> Dann die Steaks rausnehmen, trocken tupfen, salzen und pfeffern und in einer Pfanne mit Butter bei mittlerer Hitze nur von beiden Seiten so anbraten, dass man eine nette "Butterkruste" hat und direkt servieren (Soße siehe oben).
> 
> So geht das ;-)))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Das hatte ich sowieso vor, ich kann und will ja die Keule nicht im Ganzen braten. Ein Teil wird Braten, der andere Teil Gulasch.
> 
> Manche würde bei Gulasch aus der Keule Meutern, ich persönlich finde, daß das Fleisch einen ganz wunderbaren, zarten Gulasch in relativ kurzer Garzeit hergibt.
> 
> ...



Siehe Empfehlung von Thomas.

Hier mußt du dich entscheiden, wenn Steaks, dann nimmst du dafür auch die Nuss. Das gibt zarte Steaks, wenn das Stück nicht zu alt war. 
Ich hoffe, du hast wirklich eine Keule und kein Blatt!?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus der Keule (Oberschale) aber nur bei jungen Tieren Steaks schneiden:





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jemand ders öfter gemacht hat, weiss wie sich sein Ofen verhält und eh schon Fond/Soße hat:
> Kein Problem bei 70 Grad (gut) plus



Da hast du wahr, seinen Ofen sollte man kennen.
Unabhängig davon, ich würde scharf anbraten und dann bei 120 abhängig von der Größe für eine-mehrere Stunden im Ofen garen bis das Bratenthermometer 65-max70 Kerntemperatur anzeigt.

Wenn ich keinen eigenen Soßenfond mehr habe und es schnell gehen muß, mache ich mir die Sache einfach:

So anbraten, daß man ordentlich Bratensatz in Topf/Pfanne hat.
Kleingehackte Schalotten mit etwas Butter/Schmalz anschwitzen.
Ein-zwei gedrückte Knoblauchzehen, ein kleines Stück Ingwer, Thymian+Rosmarin und ein Lorbeerblatt dazu.
Kurz mitrösten.
Mit reichlich Rotwein ablöschen. 
Wichtig, ein vernünftiger, fruchtiger Rotwein! 
Sehr gut geeignet ist ein Primitivo(Zinfandel).
Um zwei Drittel einreduzieren. 
Einen guten Schluck Wildfond aus dem Glas, zur Not Rinderinstantbrühe dazu und noch einmal ordentlich Rotwein drauf.
Auf die gewünschte Konsistenz einreduziern.
Nach Geschmack etwas Butter/Sahne/Creme Fraiche dazu.
Mit Salz und Pfeffer, eventuell einer Prise Zucker abschmecken.
Fertig

Ich persönlich verfeinere noch mit einer Wildgewürzmischung, bestehend aus Steinsalz, Orangengranulat, schwarzem Pfeffer, Ingwer, Bockshornkleesamen, Piment, Kakao, Zimt, Kardamom und Fenchel.

Cheers


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Hirsch ist immer so eine Sache.
Wenn dann hirschkalb.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Da hast du wahr, seinen Ofen sollte man kennen.


Und das schon mal gemacht haben!

Das lernste nur mit der Erfahrung.
Zuerst kleinere Stücke, später dann wenns klappt die großen für Family/Feste..

Deswegen hab ich da gerade für Beginner immer etwas sichere(re)  Varianten bei Temperatur/Gardauer..

Nix schlimmeres, als wenn Schwiegermami beim Fest zu maulen anfängt wegen "nicht durch"....

20 tätiger Koch/Küchenmeister und auch ca. 20 Jahre Kochkurse gegeben...

Zu viel erlebt.....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Thomas hat es so beschrieben wie es sich für einen zünftigen Koch gehört. 
Und was viel wichtiger ist, er hat auch drauf hingewiesen das dies Erfahrung erfordert.

Gerade bei Wildfleisch, welches generell dazu neigt schnell trocken zu sein/werden, würde ich mich als absoluter Laie niemals an einen Festbraten wagen, schon gar nicht bei 0815-Rezepten von komischen Webseiten wie Chefkoch.

Klar, aus den Knochen zieht jeder Koch inner Gastro ne Jus.
Zuhause ist das allerdings nen Aufwand der sich meistens nicht lohnt für so ne kleine Menge.
Wenn man eh schon kleinere Knochen ausgelöst hat für seinen Braten, kann man die auch gleich mit dem Gemüse anrösten und mitkochen.
Spart man sich den extra zugekauften Wildfond oder Brühwürfel (ich hasse die Dinger).
Da ist genug Geschmack rauszuholen für ne gute Sauce.


Was das Einlegen in Milch angeht.
Das wurde früher so gemacht, vor allem bei Wildschweinen.
Nicht als Zartmacher, sondern wie schonmal geschrieben hier den etwas strengem Geruch brünftiger Keiler zu lindern.
Das Fleisch selber schmeckt auch so und ist zart, nur wenn das ganze Haus nach nem geilen Bock riecht, vergeht einem auch mal schnell das Essen.

Ein ähnliches Prinzip verfolgen auch die Griechen und viele andere Mittelmeeranwohner bei stark knoblauchhaltigen Speisen wie zb Tsaziki.

Spicken kann man Wild durchaus, es sollte aber gekonnt sein, denn da kann man auch viel falsch machen.
Denn durch das Spicken möchte man in das sehr magere Fleisch zusätzlich Fett bringen, um es mürber zu machen.
Nen klassischer Rehrücken a la Baden-Baden ist so ein Fall
Wer das noch nie gemacht hat, sollte es besser sein lassen oder nur bardieren. Fasan wäre zb ein Präzidenzfall für bardieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Mein Vater war Jäger, ich hatte daher, als er noch lebte, immer das Glück das richtige Wild zum kochen zu haben (jung genug, weiblich)...

Weiss aber auch, was verkauft wird teilweise (was uns nicht schmeckte ;-)) ..

Der Knackpunkt ist aber echt etwas Erfahrung..

Nur nie zu Fest/Familienenessen etwas servieren, was man das erste Mal macht - lieber was einfacheres, bei dem man weiss, es klappt auch.

Und gerade Wild kann man ruhig öfter essen und dann auch zuerst mal ausprobieren im kleineren Kreise..


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Wer weiß was bei den wildwochen in großen restaurantketten und raststetten der Autobahnen gekocht wird.....
Ich kann es mir denken.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Wild zubereiten ist keine Hexerei. Ich bin ein Fan von Schmoren auf dem Herd, nicht im Ofen. Da köchelt man den Braten auf kleiner Flamme so lange, bis das Fleisch butterzart ist. Ein junges Stück ist immer von Vorteil, kann man aber nur sicherstellen, wenn mal es selbst erlegt hat, oder den Jäger gut kennt. Im Wildhandel oder beim Schlachter kann kaum jemand eine Aussage zum Alter des Stückes machen.

Ich mache es mir einfach:

Rehkeule (Hase, Hirsch, Sau - alles gleich) am Vorabend aus der Kühltruhe nehmen. Antauen lassen, mit grobem Salz bestreuen. 
Am nächsten Morgen gründlich abwaschen und die Muskelhaut entfernen, falls noch drauf! 
Mit fertigem Wildgewürz von Ostm....  kräftig bestreuen. Scharf anbraten und einen halben Liter lieblichen(!) Rotwein hinzugeben. Eine Zwiebel und zwei, drei Blätter Loorbeer hinzugeben. Auf kleiner Flamme, bei geschlossenem Deckel  köcheln lassen. 
Nach einer 3/4 Stunde ein bis zwei Sahne hinzugeben. 

Eine Keule vom unter einjährigen Stück Wild, welches ca. 1 Woche abgehangen ist, ist in knapp zwei Stunden perfekt. Älteres oder zu kurz abgehangenes Wild benötigt entsprechend länger. 
Die Soße mit etwas Zucker (falls zu salzig) und Wildpreiselbeeren abschmecken und mit "Mehl/Wasser Gemisch" andicken. Hier bekommt man auf einfache Art, viel leckere Soße!

Dazu frische Champignons anbraten. Birne, gefüllt mit Preiselbeeren, Kroketten, Rotkohl, Knödel passen gut dazu.

PS: Wer sich das erste mal an Wild wagt, und sich nicht sicher ist, ob ihm der sogenannte "Wildgeschmack" zusagt, der beginne mit Damwild. Vom jungen Stück ist das Fleisch äußerst mild im Geschmack, erinnert fast ein wenig an Kalbsfleisch. Reh ist deutlich herzhafter. Und mein Favourit, der Hase, wird selbst von vielen Jägern verschmäht, weil sehr intensiver "Wildgeschmack"  Für mich alllerdings mit das Beste, was die deutsche Wildbahn zu bieten hat. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Und mein Favourit, der Hase, wird selbst von vielen Jägern verschmäht, weil sehr intensiver "Wildgeschmack"  Für mich alllerdings mit das Beste, was die deutsche Wildbahn zu bieten hat.
> 
> Gruß
> Björn



Was für Hasen? 780 Hektar.... letzte Zählung 4 Stk.

Hier in NDS ist er bald ganz verschwunden und die paar die es noch gibt brauchen nicht unbedingt 22er oder 12/70.
Egal wie toll er schmeckt,der Bestand ist so eingebrochen das viele hier in meinem Umkreis ihn nicht mehr Ansprechen.

#h


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Genau so ist es !!!
Schont die Hasen, denen geht es schlechter wie dem Dorsch!


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

1971 Dezember,25 Schützen 6 Treiber,Strecke 79 Hasen davon mehr als die Strecke hatte noch aus'n Kessel raus.

Heute...ach lassen wa das....

Esst Reh und Sau und Rotwild obwohl wer weiß wie lange die noch.....


Weiter machen.

#h


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Sauen ist kein Problem, die gibt es genug. Warte nur darauf, daß die auf dem Aldi prkplatz stehen....
Das wird ein spaß, die haben nämlich keine Chips für die einkaufswagen  
Ot ende


----------



## JottU (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Hasen leben heutzutage ja auch in der Stadt.|bigeyes
Ist kein Witz, vor unserem Neubaublock sind jeden Tag 2-3 auf der Wiese am hoppeln. (Und nein, dass sind keine Kaninchen)
Füchse lassen sich auch ab und zu mal blicken.


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Bei Uns, NRW, siehst du keine Hasen mehr... und Kaninchen auch nicht....


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Dann behüte sie gut....damals gab es so viele Hasen aufn Land wie es heute Bunnys in der Stadt gibt 

So genug nun aber.....



 Kaninchen = Myxomatose


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Bunnis gibt es hier auch, aber da bin ich zu alt für


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Bunnis gibt es hier auch, aber da bin ich zu alt für



Je älter der Bock desto steifer das Horn.......


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Glaubst du?


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



gründler schrieb:


> Was für Hasen? 780 Hektar.... letzte Zählung 4 Stk.
> 
> Hier in NDS ist er bald ganz verschwunden und die paar die es noch gibt brauchen nicht unbedingt 22er oder 12/70.
> Egal wie toll er schmeckt,der Bestand ist so eingebrochen das viele hier in meinem Umkreis ihn nicht mehr Ansprechen.
> ...



Ruhig Blut! Fasane gibt es angeblich auch nicht mehr. In unserem Revier durchaus. Mit Hasen ist es auch so. Wir bejagen ein sehr großes Revier, und entnehmen pro Jahr vielleicht 15 Hasen und 40-60 Hähne für den Kochtopf. 
Im Gegensatz zu Nachbarjagden, können wir nicht mal einen signifikanten Einbruch der Strecken in den letzten Jahren verzeichnen. 

Kanin haben sich in den letzten Jahren nach einem fast vollständigen Zusammenbruch sehr gut erholt und werden wieder bejagd.

Björn


----------



## JottU (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Zurück zum Hirsch.
Wird bei mir eigentlich immer im Römertopf zubereitet. Egal was es werden soll. Da würde ich behaupten, dass kriegt jeder Anfänger hin.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hirsch ist immer so eine Sache.
> Wenn dann hirschkalb.



Ist bei Sau schlimmer, alles signifikant älter als Überläufer wird grenzwertig.

Bei Hirsch hat man alterstechnisch mehr Spielraum. Kälber;Schmaltiere/Hirsche ist klar. Aber auch bei 3/4 Jährigen bekommt man noch gute Braten.




Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Gerade bei Wildfleisch, welches generell dazu neigt schnell trocken zu sein/werden, würde ich mich als absoluter Laie niemals an einen Festbraten wagen, schon gar nicht bei 0815-Rezepten von komischen Webseiten wie Chefkoch.
> 
> Ein Wildbraten ist aber auch kein Hexenwerk, wer etwas Küchenerfahrung hat, sollte das hinbekommen.
> Als absoluter Anfänger beginnt man halt mal mit Gulasch. Das gibt auch einen Festtagsschmaus und es kann quasi nichts schiefgehen.
> ...



#6


@Gründler

Was sind denn Hasen für Viecher? #c

In Ostsachsen hab ich noch nie einen auf 'ner Strecke liegen sehen.
Wie vorzüglich die schmecken, daß können einem hier nur noch die vielen "wildernden Hunde" ins Rezeptbuch schreiben..|rolleyes

Selbst in den vogtländischen Waldrevieren, in denen ich gejagt habe, haben wir pro Nase maximal mal einen Waldhasen als Festtagsbraten mitgenommen.
Bei den paar Langohren, die hier noch durch die Map hoppeln, sollte man wirklich den Finger gerade lassen.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Wenn's danach geht, könnte ich auch behaupten, bei den wenigen Sauen die durch unser Revier ziehen, sollte man sie besser laufen lassen 
Ostsachsen ist halt nicht Ostwestfalen. Reviere miteinander vergleichen und Bejagungsempfehlungen aussprechen ist so schwierig wie die Sache mit den Äpfeln und den Birnen...

Björn


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

In NRW UN rlp gibt es genug sauen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Ostsachsen ist halt nicht Ostwestfalen.
> 
> Dem stimme ich zu.
> 
> ...



Habe ich das getan?#h

Cheers


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ist bei Sau schlimmer, alles signifikant älter als Überläufer wird grenzwertig.
> 
> Bei Hirsch hat man alterstechnisch mehr Spielraum. Kälber;Schmaltiere/Hirsche ist klar. Aber auch bei 3/4 Jährigen bekommt man noch gute Braten.
> 
> ...






Lange Ohren haben se ^^ 


Björn,dann schätzt euch gllücklich,hier ist der Hase fast weg,vor zehn Jahren noch ging es, nun ist bald ende.Kaninchen ? gibs hier gar net mehr,doch bei Ikea auf der Wiese rannte neulich eins rum,ansonsten sind das Raritäten in meinem Umkreis.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



gründler schrieb:


> Je älter der Bock desto steifer das Horn.......



Ich weiß nicht,
wenn der Patronengurt schon tiefer hängt als die Flinte...


So, genug gesauigelt.:q


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Habe ich das getan?#h
> 
> Cheers




Dachte ich auf den ersten Blick ein wenig:

Bei den paar Langohren, die hier noch durch die Map hoppeln, sollte man wirklich den Finger gerade lassen.

Oder war das trotz den eingeschobenen "hier" nicht verallgemeinert? Dann habe ich dich tatsächlich falsch verstanden 

Björn


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht,
> wenn der Patronengurt schon tiefer hängt als die Flinte...
> 
> 
> So, genug gesauigelt.:q



Ach Du weißt doch zur Not wird nur dran gerochen und bißchen Abgeschmeckt....

So nun aber echt Schluß und Ja Björn Reviere kann man net vergleichen,trotzdem geht es dem Hasen und Kaninchen nicht gut.

So Hirschbraten zurück.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



gründler schrieb:


> Lange Ohren haben se ^^
> 
> 
> Björn,dann schätzt euch gllücklich,hier ist der Hase fast weg,vor zehn Jahren noch ging es, nun ist bald ende.Kaninchen ? gibs hier gar net mehr,doch bei Ikea auf der Wiese rannte neulich eins rum,ansonsten sind das Raritäten in meinem Umkreis.



Nun ja, die ganz großen Hasenstrecken waren bei uns schon weg, als ich Anfang der 90er mit der Flinte los durfte. In den letzten 25 Jahren hält sich der Besatz aber (mit natürlichen Schwankungen) relativ stabil . 
Ein bissel was tun wir allerdings auch dran. Schiessen jährlich mehrere hundert Rabenkrähen und in den "besten" Jahren waren es an die 80 Füchse. 
Allerdings muss man auch ganz klar sagen, dass es auch Revierteile gibt, wo kaum Fasane und weniger Hasen vorkommen. Das war allerdings schon immer so, vielleicht nur nicht ganz so ausgeprägt. 

Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab, das wäre ein separater Thread 

Björn


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Hatte mal vom damwild ne keule.
Die war furztrocken.....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ein Wildbraten ist aber auch kein Hexenwerk, wer etwas Küchenerfahrung hat, sollte das hinbekommen.
> Als absoluter Anfänger beginnt man halt mal mit Gulasch. Das gibt auch  einen Festtagsschmaus und es kann quasi nichts schiefgehen.



Natürlich ist es kein Hexenwerk, Schmorbraten brauch lediglich Zeit und etwas "Liebe" beim Ansetzen.
Das Gleiche betrifft auch nen Gulasch, letztlich die gleiche Geschichte nur in kleinerer Schnittform.
Falsch machen kann man dennoch so einiges, gerade beim Ansetzen, parieren und schneiden des Fleisches usw.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Dachte ich auf den ersten Blick ein wenig:
> 
> Bei den paar Langohren, die hier noch durch die Map hoppeln, sollte man wirklich den Finger gerade lassen.
> 
> ...



Hast du falsch verstanden, Björn. 
Mit "hier" meinte ich tatsächlich nur hier. Also Ostsachsen. 
Über unsere Häschen machen sich fast ausschließlich unsere Wölfe her.

Zurück zum Hirsch. 
Ich blättere grad mal in meinem "neuen" Kochbuch von achtzehnhundertirgendwas.
Ein unerschöpflicher Quell kulinarischer und teilweise längst vergessener Gaumenfreuden für Jäger und Angler.
Einzig beim Hochwild ist nicht viel Inspirierendes zu finden. Ist wie bei den alten Franzosen, entweder es gab nicht viel davon für die Küche oder es war dem Establishment vorbehalten, für welches diese allgemein gehaltenen Kochbücher nicht verfasst wurden.

Ein einziges Rezept für Hirschbraten, und da hat die Hausfrau scheint es überhaupt keinen Zauber veranstaltet, ich zitiere mal kurz:

"...ehe man die Keule bratet, klopfe man sie recht tüchtig auf beiden Seiten, häute sie ganz rein und stecke durchgängig mit einem schmalen spitzen Messer fingerlange und starke Stückchen Speck hinein, tue auf 6 kg Wildbret 1/4 kg Butter, gehörig Salz und setze es reichlich mit Wasser in die heiße Röhre, wo es unter öfterem Begießen und mehrmaligem Wenden langsam Braten muß.
Es kommt ganz auf die Größe und Stärke des Hirsches an, wie lange es dauert, ehe der Braten gar ist. 
Eine Keule von 18-20 Pfund bratet 4-5 Stunden.
Eine halbe Stunde vor dem Anrichten wird sie mit geriebenr Brotrinde bestreut und dann schön gebräunt."

Also ich weiß nicht, was sagen die Köche dazu?

Die von Bimmelrudi erwähnte "Liebe" beim Ansetzen vermisse ich da schon mal, der Braten bekommt lediglich Hiebe.

Das schwere Geschütz wird dann bei den Saucen dazu aufgefahren.
Bei den diversen Niederwildrezepten wird es sehr viel kulinarischer.
Bjoern, du scheinst ein Niederwildrevier zu bejagen, wie viele Lerchen schießt ihr im Jahr, da hab ich hier ein ganz köstlich klingendes Rezept entdeckt?


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

Nehme max. Mal einen rehbock aus dem revier.
Sauen eh seltener. Die macht dann ein Metzger küchenfertig.
Viel Wurst und leberkas. Selten braten da zu alt und für Schinken zu jung. Traue dem nicht, deswegegen sauen halt selten....


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Hast du falsch verstanden, Björn.
> Mit "hier" meinte ich tatsächlich nur hier. Also Ostsachsen.
> Über unsere Häschen machen sich fast ausschließlich unsere Wölfe her.
> 
> ...



Ne, also Lerchen seh ich nur sporadisch, wenn ich nach Schüsseltreiben und gemütlichem Beisammensein zu später Stunde die Wirtschaft verlasse |supergri 
Sonst ist das Kleinste was ich erlege ein leckeres Ringeltäubchen, und dafür hab ich gute Rezepte 

Björn


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Ne, also Lerchen seh ich nur sporadisch, wenn ich nach Schüsseltreiben und gemütlichem Beisammensein zu später Stunde die Wirtschaft verlasse |supergri
> Sonst ist das Kleinste was ich erlege ein leckeres Ringeltäubchen, und dafür hab ich gute Rezepte
> 
> Björn




Wäre schön, aber es gibt hier nicht viele Jagden auf tauben und ausserden treffe ich nie


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zurück zum Hirsch.
> Ich blättere grad mal in meinem "neuen" Kochbuch von achtzehnhundertirgendwas.
> Ein unerschöpflicher Quell kulinarischer und teilweise längst vergessener Gaumenfreuden für Jäger und Angler.
> Einzig beim Hochwild ist nicht viel Inspirierendes zu finden. Ist wie bei den alten Franzosen, entweder es gab nicht viel davon für die Küche oder es war dem Establishment vorbehalten, für welches diese allgemein gehaltenen Kochbücher nicht verfasst wurden.
> ...



Alte Kochbücher sind toll, hab hier auch so einiges stehen und möcht sie nicht missen.
Das Rezept wird sicherlich nicht für höher gestellte Personen gewesen sein. Da wurde doch etwas mehr aufgefahren, auch wenn die damalige Küche sicherlich nicht mehr mit der heutigen 1:1 vergleichbar ist.


Das damals weniger "Liebe" beim Ansetzen zur Geltung kam, ist denk ich auch den Lebensumständen der einfachen Bevölkerung geschuldet.
Die Zutaten, die wir heut völlig problemlos kaufen, waren früher mitunter nur den oberen Bevölkerungsschichten vorbehalten, gerade was Gewürze angeht.
Zum anderen war vermutlich zu damaliger Zeit ausprägender Geschmack auch nicht ein so großes Kriterium wie heute, jedenfalls beim einfachen Volk.
Da gings in erster Linie ums Sattwerden und von so einer großen Hirschkeule wurden verdammt viele Leute satt.
Sowas kam ja auch nicht jede Woche auf den Tisch, das war vermutlich ein Braten den man nur 1-2x im Jahr gesehen hat.
Schließlich war der damalige Fleischkonsum doch weitaus geringer wie heute. Da standen mehr Hülsenfrüchte, Getreide und Gemüse auf dem täglichen Speiseplan der normalen Bevölkerung. Ansonsten gabs vielleicht 1x die Woche (Sonntag nach der Kirche) Fleisch.
Und nicht selten ging beim Schlachten eins der besten Stücke an den Pfarrer/Bürgermeister.
Daher rührt auch der Name...Bürgermeisterstück, kennt auch heute noch jeder Metzger.


----------



## Matthias_R (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*

So, eine kleine Rückmeldung:
Dank Eurer Tips wurde der Braten sehr zart und weich, und nicht trocken. Bei knapp unter 80 Grad Kerntemperatur war das Fleisch noch einen ganz, ganz kleinen Hauch rosa. 
Dazu gab´s die Rotwein-Kirsch-Soße aus dem CK-Rezept - die wird das nächste mal noch mit Stärke abgebunden, ansonsten war auch die sehr lecker. Als Gemüse dazu gab´s Rosenkohl (mein Eheweib mag kein Rotkraut), mit angebratenen Semmelbrösel drüber, und Kartoffeln. Nachtisch war nicht vonnöten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hirschbraten - ein paar Fragen*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> So, eine kleine Rückmeldung:
> Dank Eurer Tips wurde der Braten sehr zart und weich, und nicht trocken. Bei knapp unter 80 Grad Kerntemperatur war das Fleisch noch einen ganz, ganz kleinen Hauch rosa.
> Dazu gab´s die Rotwein-Kirsch-Soße aus dem CK-Rezept - die wird das nächste mal noch mit Stärke abgebunden, ansonsten war auch die sehr lecker. Als Gemüse dazu gab´s Rosenkohl (mein Eheweib mag kein Rotkraut), mit angebratenen Semmelbrösel drüber, und Kartoffeln. Nachtisch war nicht vonnöten.


Super, so soll und freut mich das !!!

DANKE für Deine Rückmeldung!!


----------

